# Noob *don't you dare laugh* asking a few questions



## Ghost (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi, completely new here. Not new to the 240's, had a few questions regarding it though. My car is a black 240sx Fastback, 93 vintage.
To save a bit of confusion, I have a custom cool air intake with an Apexi Power intake filter (yeah, costs a fortune, but the best flow and best filtration out there), custom straight through exhaust running 2.25 inches in diameter, no cat, two high flow mufflers for the sound, Optima yellow top battery relocated to the back for a bit better weight balance, and weight reductions here and there. Not running A/C, and running electric fans operated by a tempurature switch.
I want more power, and as such, need a few questions.

First, can the power steering go? Can the rack even handle that? Or should I just underdrive it?
Second: A decent header. Something to boost top end power.
Third: Camshafts. What's my limit in this area (in regards to the ECU and the limits of lift and duration)
I want more N/A power, but I also want to shift the powerband, so the torque goes straight to redline, maybe dipping a bit before red.

Lastly, I've read the sticky's about the RB and SR motors. The RB25 does sound tempting, but I want to get my driving skills mastered towards the power I already have before going bigger. The question I do have about the RB25 motor is: Is it capable of the ungodly power the the RB26 is capable of?

Thanks all in advance. Sorry it's a lot to ask, but, well, it's nearing spring. Snow's melting, and want to have fun this summer.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Its been said that the KA just doesnt respond well to bolt-ons unless its turbo... or at least thats my understanding of it... I never tried it... but ur welcome to.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well i dunno...i also agree with AZRPS13....i havent heard of one claim where someone got a lot of bolt on power out of a KA...but i have seen the hotshot headers advertised on some sites. www.enjukuracing.com has them and i think www.night7racing.com has headers 

is there a reason your tryin to get power out of the KA with naturally aspirated?


----------



## Ghost (Mar 16, 2004)

yeah, just don't have the money for a swap of any kind. I was hoping to add a bit of power 'robbed' from the engine through my heavy sound system for the moment. Perhaps turbo the thing later, if I can find lower compression pistons.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Why not just save your money all together in a savings account. Anytime you feel like buying something for the car that doesn't have to do with gaining more power, just control your urge and save up. Or pretend that you have an illegitimate son and garnish your wages. Pretend your son is named "RB" and all the money goes towards your custody battle to get him back from the evil bitch that took him from you before you even got to see him. :cheers:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

LOL :cheers:


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

I agree with opium...save ur money, dont spent it on little bullshit stuff here and there if you want to swap out the motor later...cuz if u want to swap or go turbo...headers right now are a pointless $200 to spend...save that money with all the other little amounts and I gaurantee u, u will have almost half the amount of ur swap...do it smart NOT stupid like i did.


EDIT: sorry I fixed it


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Mini_GTR said:


> do it smart like stupid like i did.



 so very confused


----------



## Ghost (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm not too sure I'd be all that interested in an RB20, 25, personally. I mean, I'd hate to have to wait weeks for parts to come in, especially since this is the only car I have right now.
But everyone is right, save up for something big. Just exploring my options is all. I want to go turbo, and since the engine has some turbo-esque features already, and I have a spare turbo laying around, I'm figuring, why the hell not?
Besides, all this talk about SR20's, the RB's and CA's, why not an SR21?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Well RB was the only motor that could also be substitued for someones name. I don't see too many people calling their kid Senior (SR) . As far as the sr21 that you speak of.. are you referring to the sr20det or the sr22det (stroked sr20). If you are here is a link to a stroker kit for the sr20 to make it 2.2Liters of displacement

http://www.junauto.co.jp/products/cylinderblock-part/custom-kit/?en

but yeah if you got a turbo, rebuild it first, then hook it up to a manifold and get other misc parts required and you got yourself a KAT.. meow.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 16, 2004)

Sorry, I heard a while ago there was something called an SR21DET, and that pretty much got me interested in Nissan, but for sure, correct me if I'm wrong about the 21 part.

Still, no one has really addressed the question of the RB25 having the same power potential as the RB26. If it does, well, I'd certainly start making an RB fund. Just, I have no idea how much it would cost to import a front clip from the states to Canada.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

I dont believe that the RB25 has the power potential as the RB26 for the reasons of the way the two engines are VERY different same model of engine but very different setups the RB26 has more power potential then the RB25 im not sure if im right but im pretty sure thats correct cuz ive not yet heard of an RB25 producing over 1000hp but i might be wrong


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Any motor has great potential given that you have enough resources, desire, know how, and of course $ to make it all work. For that reason alone, no one motor has more potential than the other. It just depends on what your goals are and what YOU are capable of and what YOU want out of it. If you want a hardcore motor and you want to give it some serious love and attention you get a CA. If you want to just bolt on a few things and turn up the boost to be fast you get an SR. If want the same thing as an SR but don't like inline 4's anymore you get an RB.

If you don't like any of those you get a 20b


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

any engine you choose will take 500hp, which is prolly the most you will ever want. more resonable would be 300-350hp, which is easily atainable with any engine. price per stock hp is as follows for front clip alone, not including instal.
CA18DET:.096hp/$
SR20DET s13 Blacktop:.07/$
SR20DET s14 Blacktop:.066/$
Redtop:.075/$
RB20DET:.096/$
RB25DET:.076/$
RB26DETT:.05/$

I hope that helps a little, it took way more time than it should have

EDIT: these hp/$ ratios DO NOT include instal, as stated earlier. the RB series is typically more expensive to install, because it is not a direct drop in. the 26 is the more difficult and expensive, so those ratios should be a little lower.


----------



## robtackett (Mar 17, 2004)

*power*

I have a 89 240sx with alot of bolt-on like JUN fw, hotshot header, Greddy SP exhaust, Injen intake, MSD full ignition, and Greddy Iridium plugs and my freinds stock 240 is just as fast as mine. I did a SR swap on another freinds car and it is the way to go, I was wanting to do the ca swap or the rb swap to be diff from my freinds but I got more interested in another project. Good luck with the power. http://mtmetzger.home.insightbb.com/s13.html


----------



## Ghost (Mar 16, 2004)

Yeah, 20b, hoarde's of power potential there, for a short while at least (no offense to rotary lovers, the power's there, just not the reliability) 
Perhaps an SR20 is the best way to go. What's the bhp an SR20 usually has from the factory, and what's the average cost to achieve 300-350 hp?


----------

